# Are you able to work?



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone finds themselves unable to work due to DP/DR? Sometimes I feel like mine is more severe than others because I see people on here talking about their jobs. I can barely go to the effing grocery store, and if I do it has to be in the middle of the night with no people!


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't neither work nor do so many simple things.I'm on the same boat as you are.My mind is a complete mess.I can't even watch tv because i don't even understand what they are saying,if they are real,fake,etc.I'm getting always worse and worse and worse.I don?t know what my life is going to be,really!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

It has been a problem, yes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

rob35235 said:


> Just wondering if anyone finds themselves unable to work due to DP/DR? Sometimes I feel like mine is more severe than others because I see people on here talking about their jobs. I can barely go to the effing grocery store, and if I do it has to be in the middle of the night with no people!


I should be a successful massage therapist but it is extremely difficult to even do the basics such as go grocery shopping, socialize with friends, and take care of myself. The only thing I am good at is taking care of my son. He is number one in my life. I wish DP/DR would just go away or if someday I could find a way to just deal with it in a more positive manner. Somedays are better than others so I am making progress.


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

I have been DPd my whole life and I have never had a job. The thought of just looking for a job terrifies me and seems impossible. I know what you mean about grocery shopping being hard. Way too many people, way too close to me. I recently moved out to the country to get away from the crowds.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I work at a grocery store and i get really bored.
I just feel like i should be somewhere else.
But sometimes i ask myself if working is helping the dp or making it worse.

I do have more money now to buy vitamins though


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i got laid of from my job building industrial size air conditioners because of DP/DR. i work at a drug store now. it sucks. i often feel like i would have recovered sooner if i still had my old job, it was a good work environment with guys i liked and trusted. now i spend all day cashiering for crackheads and pan handlers, while trapped in a building full of fluorescent lighting and micro-managers. which ever way you slice it though, working with DP/DR is one of the hardest things i've ever had to do, but thats just it, i have to do it.


----------



## Flare88 (Oct 22, 2009)

I somehow manage to get through work. I'm a manager at a pet store chain. But I rarely feel like I'm there. I have tasks I have to do..so I do them...Step by step and then the shift is over... I guess I just live moment to moment. That's all you can do. Some days are worse then others. Today I just hoped no one would ask me anything. I sold some hamsters and gerbils and it wasn't me telling them what they would need. I was reading a script. They weren't real people responding...Everything's always dream-like. My dream last night involving underground tunnels seemed the same realness. I'm very grateful I can get through every day of work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Have had this chronic for 15 yrs and worked the first roughly 8 yrs and have no clue how because it was always horrifying..day by day..moment by moment. Then there was no way to carry on. Now Im on disability which makes sure u r also finacially disabled..lol..nice. I have tried small jobs here and there and no f'n way. I will be exhausted and totally messed up after lke 2 hrs now. So the answer is no..I have tried and tried. Like some1 said...can barely do the little things.
superunknown


----------



## PH26 (Nov 22, 2009)

I didn't work for the first 8 months, then I forced myself. It was soooo hideous for about 3 years but somehow got through it. I've changed job a couple of times and now it's not quite so hideous. I think working has probably made me better in the long run. I'd still be hiding at home if I hadn't made myself do it, most days have been a terrible struggle but I got through it and I'm still here. I used to have to go hide in the toilets every half hour but gradually have got past that. Still have wobbly moments but I can't afford not to work so *shrug* 
I don't believe it is impossible or that you are not actually capable of it. If I can do it, and I was pretty flipping bad, with a flat 2D head that felt like an empty space, struggling through every day and going straight to bed as soon as I got home, then anyone can, even if it's just a paper round or something. No it's not been easy by any means, but then the thought of staying home day after day worrying and hiding from the world is even more scary to me. I don't think you can overcome the fear part unless you go out into the world and prove to yourself that nothing bad will happen to you in day to day life.
No doubt some will be thinking that I can't have had it as bad as them. Maybe, maybe not, I was pretty bloody bad though for a very long time. If you can sit on the PC posting though, you are probably capable of doing a basic job. My concentration and memory are still terrible but I get round it by making lists and memos.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

oh that is so sad, it must be horrible just to sit home the whole day, trying not to think about your DR/DP symptoms without any amusement.  
all alone and frightened...

when i go to work, my symptoms always go away, because i do not notice it. this is great.  
next year, i will have finished my apprenticeship and i am already scared what i will to then when i will have so much free time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

My previous job was a stay at home mom and it is a job I can no longer do. Couldn't clean or cook or chase kids or even really take a shower. I am slowly getting better. I can clean and managed to cook something yesteryday, which was really hard to do. I changed my son for the first time in two months the days before yesterday (we had a nanny taking care of the kids). I'm still having an awful time just being around my younger two. They are so loud and move around a lot and get right up in your face and make wild hand gestures and yell and fight and squirm. They just totally overload my senses and make me freak out. I feel so horrible about that but it is what it is.

I can't stand going into stores with florescent lighting. Can't be in there 2 minutes. I heard someone suggest delivering newspapers, which I think would be good because it is at night (here it is) and you are alone. The only issues are that I can't drive and driving around in the dark used to give me dp, back when I didn't know what dp was and would get brief waves of it.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

> when i go to work, my symptoms always go away, because i do not notice it. this is great.
> next year, i will have finished my apprenticeship and i am already scared what i will to then when i will have so much free time.


I know how you feel.

My symptoms don't disappear once I'm at work, but I feel distracted from them.  Working definitely helps me deal with my days. I'd much rather be at work with people I like than stuck at home in my apartment, in the middle of winter.
Also, time at work is time that I don't have to spend at school or studying.
I work at a video rental store, so there's not really too much stress or pressure, but there are constant threats that we'll get fired if our sales percentages drop too low.

With all the people who have said they haven't worked in years or something... I can't imagine that. I think I'd have gone crazy without something to keep me busy, out of my apartment, and interacting with the public. I mean, I certainly enjoy my days off, but if I have more than 2 days in a row off, I start to get really anxious and go a little batty.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

dragonhat said:


> I mean, I certainly enjoy my days off, but if I have more than 2 days in a row off, I start to get really anxious and go a little batty.


yes, i have the feeling that my symptoms get worse on the weekends, probably because i have more time to focus on them.

so come now, all of you, get a job!! YES WE CAN :lol:


----------

